# Help :)



## jakobshooster (Oct 19, 2012)

I recently bought a 70-200mm f/2.8 and I am shooting with a canon 60D and I would like some suggestions for what settings I should use to shoot. I am shooting my dogs, inside (not moving) (normal lighting, as in just a overhead normal room lighting)and I was wondering what setting I should use to get the most out of my lens because I know that it is a GORGEOUS lens


----------



## kathyt (Oct 19, 2012)

We can't tell you what settings to use because we don't know what kind of light you have, what your dogs are doing, or what your experience is with your 60D.  Just try different settings and practice till you get your desired result.  Shoot, shoot, and shoot some more.


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah settings are largely dependant on what's around you.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2012)

To get the most out of the lens go outside where you will have better light


----------



## manicmike (Oct 19, 2012)

There are a lot of factors that go into what settings you use. I would suggest reading some books. Start with the Scott Kelby series or Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson.


----------



## texkam (Oct 19, 2012)

Just shoot in manual ~1/125 sec, adjusting iso/aperture as needed for exposure and taste.


----------



## Dao (Oct 19, 2012)

Agree with others.  Nobody can tell you which setting you should use.  It all depends on what you like to photo looks like and the condition at the time when you take the photo and the focal length you use.


----------



## texkam (Oct 19, 2012)

The only given is a fast enough shutter speed to stop motion. ... Unless of course you want blurry dog pics. In either case, shutter speed is your most critical element here.


----------

